# I have some questions about living in the woods



## Pigpen (Dec 24, 2018)

any one spend a long time living out in the woods? where did ya? and how dou you accumulate enough money for fishing and hunting license? im more curious about any encounters with the law well doing so? and just general stories of people who love to be in the woods


----------



## warlo (Dec 24, 2018)

I did, for over a year in the south of oslo, norway. but I guess you mean going wild like really wild. which i havent done for an extended period of time. Unless you are really serious about it and are in a hurry (which kinda contradicts itself), id say try finding a nice patch of forest, hopefully you can squatt (or cheap rent) some decent enough construction to fix over the summer and stock it with stuff to stay in the winter. It doesnt have to be in the middle of siberia or alaska. theres loads of pristine wilderness with roads and towns nearby where you could get supplies (hopefully dumpstered) and be at a safe distance from civilization while you learn the important stuff.

My opinion is that theres no need to do the into the wild kinda thing (remember, dude died). a step by step approach is the way to go. its better to take your time to learn them without the stress of dying if you fail to do so properly. thus, living in the forest with a nearby town is what i recomend.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Dec 25, 2018)

Near a small town is best. Very few could ever go all in like Dick Proenneke. Hell, Eric Rudolph evaded the authorities as he made the wilderness surounding Murphy, NC his home. The most expensive manhunt ever. Read some Tom Brown Jr. and Mors Kochanski to get your skills up, then practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Maki40 (Dec 25, 2018)

I've been living in the woods for a couple years now. Iived out of my truck for a few years before that. I love it. I love the woods in general.I like the privacy and freedom of it, plus I've always liked exploring and generally kicking around. Currently, I'm in Florida and staying near a town where I can ride my bike and get supplies. I travel with the weather. I don't like it super cold or super hot. 
I never get fishing licenses cause they're too expensive for out of state. Plus, they are bullshit cause its really just a way to tax people and even the bible says everyone has a right to forage and hunt for food. Regardless, I only fish where I know there isn't any law or more specifically where the law won't go. They simply don't leave their vehicles unless there is a well beaten path or they know your there. I've never had a run in with the law in the woods. I had lots of run ins when living out of my truck. Anyway, the main things to worry about are bugs and wildlife especially here in Florida. Other than that, get a tent and go camping. Its fun!


----------



## Mj23 (Dec 26, 2018)

Hunting/Trapping/Fishing liscense etc is something I will be working on slowly in the years to come but have unfortunately not had the occasion to really focus on. 

Agreed with the poster above.. Basically just be prepared for the wildlife in the area, take baby steps (don't go jumping into the alaskan wilderness like it's a swimming pool, starving like that one kid), work at basic skills and develop your toolset... Sleep away from your food stash!!!... and enjoy.

Always happy to see new threads in this vein. 'For Whom the Bell Tolls' woke my inner Robert Jordan up some years ago and been adamantly struggling in that general direction ever since. Call me crazy, but I'm not the only one that wants out. 

All the best. Be safe.


----------

